# أسئلة عن التروس



## عبود ميك (26 يونيو 2008)

إخواني الأعزاء،أرجو منكم التكرم بشرح مبسط ومفصل عن:
أنواع التروس-خصائص ومميزات كل نوع-استخدامات كل نوع-أفضل المواد لصنع التروس-قوانين استخدام التروس(الرياضية).

أيضا سؤال مهم: هل يمكن أن نصنع محرك ذاتي الحركة من التروس؟؟؟

وأرجو إذا بالإمكان دعم الشرح بالصور والفيديو،حتى تعم الفائدة.


----------



## نايف علي (26 يونيو 2008)

حمل من المرفقات


----------



## نايف علي (26 يونيو 2008)

Worm Gearing

حمل من المرفقات


----------



## نايف علي (26 يونيو 2008)

helical Gears
+
Bevel And Hypoid Gears
+
Gearing

حمل من المرفقات​


----------



## نايف علي (26 يونيو 2008)

http://www.zakgear.com/
+
http://www.mech.uwa.edu.au/DANotes/gears/intro/intro.html
+
http://www.howstuffworks.com/gear2.htm
+
http://www.helicalgear.com/

مواقع مميزة عن التروس (صور+فيديو)

بالتوفيق


----------



## عبود ميك (26 يونيو 2008)

مشكووووووووووور حبيبي،بارك الله فيك، وهيأ لك الخير، ونفع بك الأمة الإسلامية.


----------



## hussam yusuf (27 يونيو 2008)

من لم يشكر الناس لم يشكر الله . شكراااااااااا


----------



## عمران احمد (30 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله فيك و الى مزيد من التقدم و النجاح


----------



## رمضان فهد (23 أغسطس 2008)

*alifahad*************

ار جو منكم مساعدتي في طريقة عمل التروس العدل وانواع اجهزة التقسم وانواع التقسيم باللغة العربية


----------



## رمضان فهد (23 أغسطس 2008)

*alifahad*************

والله أني محتاج جدا لمساعدتكم لي بأسرع وقت


رمضان فهد قال:


> ار جو منكم مساعدتي في طريقة عمل التروس العدل وانواع اجهزة التقسم وانواع التقسيم باللغة العربية


----------



## مهندسة سومة (23 أغسطس 2008)

مشكور و بارك الله فيك


----------



## banma (5 أكتوبر 2010)

اشكرك اخى الكريم


----------



## incridble love (3 أبريل 2011)

ممكن حاجة مبسطة اكتر .. انا بس عايزة فكرة بسيطة عن ازاي استخدمهم لصنح يد تمسك الاشياء .... وشكرا كتير على مجهودك


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (11 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## bola (11 سبتمبر 2011)

_
مشكور
مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
تسلم الايادى
يعطيك الف عافية
وتقبل فائق احـترامى وتقديـرى​_


----------



## saaddd (12 سبتمبر 2011)

اقرأ ملفاتي وأرجو أن تنال مرادك أنا صاحب ورشة وتعليماتي عملية لا نظرية أو هندسية 
أرجو أن تنال الفائدة ولا تنسانا من دعائك


----------



## hella (10 نوفمبر 2011)

الله لا يضيع اجر المحسنين
ارجو مساعدتي في اجراء بحث عن التروس


----------



## hella (10 نوفمبر 2011)

الله لا يضيع اجر المحسنين
اجري بحث عن les engrenageس ( التروس) ارجو المساعدة


----------



## audaa (4 سبتمبر 2013)

ارجو شرح لى التروس من حيث الشركات والانواع


----------

